# Pet peeves...



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

What annoys you the most? You know that one thing you can not stand
examples: People talking on their cell phones and driving, when people smack their gum, ect...

Mine are
1. People who are materialistic and look down on others when they don't have the absolute best of everything.
2. People who are judgemental and think they have all the answers to everything.
3. Misquitoes- I HATE those things.

Soooo bored tonight, sick and holed up in the house.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

Myself


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

rainboteers said:


> 3. Misquitoes- I HATE those things.


That would definitely top my list. May they all burn in a bloodless hell.

I assume we're not talking about big things...i mean, i hate liars more than anything else on earth, but i guess we're talking just pet peeves here.

In no particular order:

- slow drivers in the fast lane

- alarm clocks

- people who look at me like i'm crazy when i tell them i don't trust microwaves or cell phones

- public washrooms that don't have paper towels...seriously, this is the stupidest thing in the world...it makes me want to sodomize someone i get so angry. What is the point of having water, soap, and a blow dryer if you still have to open the door, which is undoubtedly riddled with urine stains and God knows what else, with your bare hands? PUT PAPER TOWELS IN WASHROOMS!!! I'll tell you something: Next time i have to use a washroom in a restaurant or some other place that doesn't have paper towels, i'm going to bring a bucket to my table and urinate in it right there in front of everyone, and when the maitre d' comes up to me and awkwardly asks if there's something he can help me with, i'm going to splash it all over him and yell out, "Yeah! You can put some f#$%ing paper towels in the washroom!!!" Bloody animals.

- Ok, here's another one....bear with me. When someone gently chides you by saying something like, "Hey nice clothes...what are you, going to a funeral or something?" And then i politely chuckle, and then like two hours later the person comes up to me and says, "Hey, you know, i was just joking around with the clothes comment." :roll:

- Mainstream music. Radio Disc Jokeys who try to be funny but fail miserably...Dean Glendell on the once brilliant 102.1 in Toronto is a stellar example of this.

- Women who expect equal rights and then give you the silent treatment when you ask them to split the dinner bill.

- Moody people

- When bedsheets come undone. I don't know what it is, but i cannot for the life of me get my bedsheets to stay on my mattress. Either they're too tight and one corner springs off just as i'm drifting off to sleep, or they're too loose and i can feel little lumpy things curling around on my back.

- People who sing along to music. Unless that person is me. :wink:

- Rude people.

- People who think they're cool because they wear a shirt and tie to work, as if having that kind of costume is something one would aspire to.

- Ethnocentrism. Racism. Sexism. All the isms.

- Reality TV

- People who talk about celebrities with greater passion than they talk about their own lives.

That's all i can think of right now...i'll post more if i can think of them.



> Soooo bored tonight, sick and holed up in the house.


Try online poker...


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

:lol: loved them all, very funny!

I have one kinda like the clothes one...
When people tell say, "you look tired." You tell them you aren't tired, and THEN they say, "well are you feeling alright?" 
Why don't they just say what they are thinking, "you look like sh*t." Better yet, why don't they just keep their mouth shut!

p.s. I don't like poker


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

XEPER said:


> Myself


Oh Xeper... *shakes head*


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

When I am riding in the car with someone and they are next to me smacking their gum, or when I am in class trying to take a test and they are smacking gum in my ear. Just makes me furious.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

and the biggest pet peeve of all time is.......

*DP!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

Traitors
Liars
Cheaters
Whores
Politicians
Mosquitoes
Rude people
Uneducated People
People who don't like my handwriting
People who don't like to read
People who don't like to write
People who don't like Art
People who don't like Science
People who don't like Philosophy
People who talk about sex too much
People who have sex too much
People who have sex AT ALL
People who don't appreciate asexuals
Rapists
Pretentious People
Arrogant People
People who don't understand me
Inferiority Complex/Extreme Self-Hatred
Dysthymia
Avoidant Personality Disorder
Borderline Personality Disorder
Dependent Personality Disorder
Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder
Paranoid Personality Disorder
Passive-aggressive Personality Disorder
Schizoid Personality Disorder
Schizotypal Personality Disorder
Schizoaffective Disorder:
Schizophrenia (residual type, disorganized type, catatonic type, undifferentiated type)
Manic Depression (Euphoria ~ Dysphoria)
General Anxiety Disorder
Social Anxiety Disorder
Panic Disorder
Post-traumatic Stress Disorder
Depersonalization/Derealization
Hero Complex
Martyr Complex
Dissociative Identity Disorder/Multiple Personality Disorder (Possible)
Selective Mutism
Whores
People in general
The world
Everything
42


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Yikes that is a long list :shock: Change of topic? What makes you smile? Anyone?

1. My cats
2. Nature (the beach, the woods, just being outside in general)
3. Driving around and listening to relaxing music
4. Reading
5. My nephews and niece
6. Kids 
7. The people in my life


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

you know xeper, you're actually quite amusing. and you hate all the things i do, which is fabulous. i don't know why you're so down on yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

XEPER said:


> The world
> Everything
> 42


























fuckin 42, love it :lol: "Here I am, brain the size..."

I now have breakfast in my keyboard


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

Pet hates:

Most things - chavs, people who can't drive for shit, arrogence/big egos, liars, cheats, ignorance, English weather...

Love:

Cars/Bikes/Anything with an engine really.
Rallying
I.T - Although you can have too much of a good thing, it really fucks me off at the moment
Orgasming  Either with g/f or flying solo :lol: 
Music especially trance and rock


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Things that make me smile:

My cat, Oreo. I love him to death.
Fettucine Alfredo from Carrabbas
A nice landscaped yard (I love landscaping)
Someone smiling at me (I like nice people)
Playing my guitar
My favorite shows (House, Whose Line is it Anyway, Mamas Family reruns)
Coca cola
Feeling DP free 
Animals (I love dogs and cats and birds)
Running outside while listening to music
Autumn (my favorite season)
Friday
An eldery couple holding hands (so cute when they still are close after all those years)

Pet Peeves -

Intense humidity in the summer
People who ask "What's the matter" all the time when nothing is..
SUVs (I just don't like them - I can't see around them in my little Acura when backing out of a parking spot)
Ben (because I think he is smarter than me)
People who don't bathe


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

mcseigs...I love the shrimp and scallops dish at Carrabbas.

Plus, I LOVE House. Did you know the guy is British? Love that show.

Hate...

ticks, chiggers, fleas, mosquitos, most of summer, rude people, spoiled rotten kids, screaming because they want something kids...

which brings me back to Nanny 911 and SuperNanny...for some reason I love to see them straighten out the PARENTS and the kids.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hate...

George Bush 
The Republican party
Child molestors
People who hurt animals
Bushs' unecessary war and the fact that so many innocent people are dying

People who lie..bush
The fact that there is world wide hatred for the US
People who voted for Bush
$2.50 a gallon gas(Thanks George!)
rapidly escalating health insurance premiums(Thanks again George!)
Pharmacuetical Companies and their ties to Bush
The FDA
People who refuse to address our environmental issues

Basically everything else that is slowly sending our world down the toilet

Love...

My wife and children
Animals(ecspecially my dog Buddy)
The day bush leaves office
Feeling good mentally
being self-employed
Making lots of money
Computers
Weekends
My lake cabin
Fishing
The Minnesota Vikings


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

People who spit
People who call me three times in a row when they know I'm intentionally not answering the phone.
Artsy people who go on and one about foreign films and music. (I like some foreign films and all different music too but must we talk about it 24/7?)
Needy people
Cokeheads
People who wear those rubber yellow bracelets
Cat people who claim cats are better than dogs
People who let their kids run around in stores and cry and scream because they're immune to it and forget the rest of us are pulling our hair out.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

People who can't stand spitting
People who get annoyed when I call them three times in a row for no reason.
People who don't like artsy films or me talking about them. 
People who ask me to leave after five hours of sitting outside their front door.
Potheads.
People who don't support the "LiveStrong" campaign.
Dog people who claim dogs are better than cats. 
People who get mad at my Mom for letting me run around in stores screaming and crying....


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Cute Ben. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

MORE Pet peeves:
People who know English and intentionally don't speak it
People who speak French with a pretentious accent
People who drink alcohol
People who do drugs
People who bitch about having a cold
People who make fun of my disorders :x 
People who laugh at me when I'm suicidal
People who insult my intelligence
Sycophants
Fornicators
People in a rocky marriage who tell me to get married
People who want to marry me
People who DON't want to marry me
Pet Peeves

My Pet Loves?

Well...

Er...

Um...

huh...

I dunno...

Oh!

Oh yeah!

Rainboteers


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, I looked up the campaign. I knew they said LiveStrong but thought it was just an in thing. Which it is. OK OK, I'll buy one. But I'm not wearing it.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

enngirl,
So funny you wrote about those yellow bracelets! I didn't know what they stood for, but I was so sick of them as well. :lol:

Xeper,
Very sweet, but I think I can find myself among your long list of pet peeves. :wink:


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

....a TON of money has been generated for cancer awareness and cancer research thanks to those little, yellow bracelets.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Ben,
That is wonderful and I will buy one, maybe even wear it. I just thought it was a fad, but in my defense I have been rather out of it lately. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

the problem with those bracelets is you can now buy replicas in shops that don't mean anything and the money doesn't go anywhere near a charity. All the primary school kids even wear them here. V annoying.
Having said that, I wear Lance Armstrong's LiveStrong one. It's a good cause.

Pet Peeves

Snoring when I'm trying to sleep
Narrow mindedness
Touching washing powder tablets eeuwaargh
Stubbing my toe
Clothes that lose their shape after one wash
Tight people

Pet Loves

Animals
Old men that whistle happily
Wearing stilettos or sexy shoes
Lilos (not in conjunction with above)
Generous people
Pint of Strongbow


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

It does suck that they became a fad - I absolutely DEPLORE those highschool/junior high fads (remember slap-wrap bracelets?) - so, I totally agree with your fear of those things because of the fad-staple that has been given to them. It's too bad air heads have to come along and behave like lemmings to ruin a good cause.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I can't help it, I hate people. All people, everywhere. Animals and chocolate are okay.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Pet peeves

Animal cruelty
People cruelty


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Mostly everything and everyone, but especially people who eat like f*****g pigs. And deliberate rudeness....I can't stand that. Oh, and vomiting. And my bone marrow. And people telling me truths about myself that I don't want to know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

"I hate you, I hate your country, I hate your language, I hate your food, and I hate your face."

:lol: Gotta love Trigger Happy TV.

(Sorry, was just watching the DVD and that bit came on)


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Working hard today mrmole?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I just remembered you got made redundant.
How's it going on that front? I can think of worse weather to be off work in, mind you


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah I'm temping, over in Epsom installing printers for Toyota! (Had the DVD in my bag so put it on quickly while no one was about :lol: )

It's alright - offices are very nice as offices go, all glassand natural light - so I don't miss out on the weather too much!

How's things with you?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Surprisingly well thank you, considering I am withdrawing from a drug that is often likened to heroin!

Loving the weather 8) I am a total sun worhsipper


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

g-funk said:


> Surprisingly well thank you, considering I am withdrawing from a drug that is often likened to heroin!
> 
> Loving the weather 8) I am a total sun worhsipper


What's that? Methadone? (Not being saracastic!) Or another med?

I love the sun too, it really makes me feel better - apart from when I'm feeling really down - then I feel even worse because I should be enjoying it! :?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

no, just efexor!

I know what you mean about the sun when you feel down, it makes you feel frustrated that you can't enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

g-funk said:


> no, just efexor!
> 
> I know what you mean about the sun when you feel down, it makes you feel frustrated that you can't enjoy it


Ahhh! Only meds I've had are propanolol for anxiety (Stopped over a year ago) and cipramil (used for a week and thrown in the bin, horrible things)

Still, at least summer seems to be here! You live in Wales don't you if I remember rightly? Remember walking the Brecon Beacons with nothing but clear blue skies alll around, lovely!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I am Welsh, well done, but live in Berkshire. Brecon Beacons are amazing, my parents live there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I am Welsh, well done, but live in Berkshire. Brecon Beacons are amazing, my parents live there.


Ahhh right!! Not far from me then, sunny Surrey! 8) :lol:

You must know Windsor Great Park? That's nice on sunny days - feels like there should be a beach there!


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I am Welsh, well done, but live in Berkshire. Brecon Beacons are amazing, my parents live there.


Ahhh...I LOVE WALES. Lived there for a year in Cardiff City Centre. I lived in the Landmark Place on Churchill Way. I was at the Brecon Beacons....never in my life was I so content. Then, on the way back, I had a great meal at a local pub with a pint of Stella, followed by a pint of Brains, followed by a pint of Grolsch...ahhhh..

God Bless you Welsh people. I love all of you. Damn, I miss that country.

I also saw some great football games at Milennium Stadium.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> g-funk said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I miss that country.


I miss the sheep.

:twisted:

Whats the most frightening sound in the world to a Welsh sheep?

'ZZZZZZIIIIP'


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I was born in Cardiff and it is a fantastic city. The bay area is really up and coming - I hear that Charlotte Church AND Catherine Z-J hang out there...

There is no scenery like that of the Brecon Beacons. And no sheep either, come to think of it


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ummm...excuse me...lovely picture, lovely chat, yes, nice nice. 

BUT WHAT ABOUT WHEN YOU ARE TRYING TO PUT THE FITTED SHEET ON THE BED AND IT IS ALWAYS, ALWAYS THE OTHER WAY ROUND???? :twisted:

I HATE that. :evil:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

terri* said:


> ummm...excuse me...lovely picture, lovely chat, yes, nice nice.
> 
> BUT WHAT ABOUT WHEN YOU ARE TRYING TO PUT THE FITTED SHEET ON THE BED AND IT IS ALWAYS, ALWAYS THE OTHER WAY ROUND???? :twisted:
> 
> I HATE that. :evil:


 :lol: :lol: I did that TWICE tonight, life can be so annoying.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oh yes I forgot this thread had a purpose!

What about when the person in front of you at the checkout notices something cost 8p more than it was advertised at and they demand to get the manager because 'if something is advertised at a certain price, they have to sell it for that price' which is absolutely load of tosh, but they insist on getting their 8p back, and the queue is to the back of the store and the cashier gives in eventually and I feel as though I may need to follow that person home and serve them up some of my own justice. :twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, read my 'novella' called 'Tangle Man' to see another of my pet hates.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

am priniting it out and am going to read it in the sun 8)


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

There is only one other author I know (and is my favourite author) that can turn the banal into something mysterious and so dark like you've done in 'Tangle Man'. Have you read any of Michael Marshall Smith's stuff? If not I suggest a compilation of some of his short stories in 'What you Make It'. Not everybody's cup of tea but I love it, and I loved Tangle Man too.

Michael Marshall Smith has recently started writing 'blockbusters' under the name of Michael Marshall (took me ages to work out it was him...) and they aren't so good. 'Spares' has to be one of my all time favourite books.

Now I know who to blame everytime I get in my car and my handsfree kit is like a ball of wool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Oh, read my 'novella' called 'Tangle Man' to see another of my pet hates.


Has more of a ring to it than "I need to get laid before I violate this pot plant man"


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

pet peeve HEADACHES :evil: :evil:


----------

